# Company Bypasses Cookie-Deleting Consumers



## Lobos (Apr 30, 2004)

United Virtualities is offering online marketers and publishers technology that attempts to undermine the growing trend among consumers to delete cookies planted in their computers.

The New York company on Thursday unveiled what it calls PIE, or persistent identification element, a technology that's uploaded to a browser and restores deleted cookies. In addition, PIE, which can't be easily removed, can also act as a cookie backup, since it contains the same information. 

Cookies are small files often uploaded to people's computers as they visit websites run by retailers, entertainment companies, newspapers and other businesses. The text files contain information.......More





-


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

The cheek!

The reason cookies are deleted in the first place means the OWNER of the computer *DOESN'T* WANT the file in the first place!!!!

Grrrr.. these ppl are frustrating!!

Lets boycote them!!!!!


----------

